# Is my hamster ill?



## Len (Apr 4, 2018)

I have a Syrian hamster (Harriette) and a Chinese hamster (Hardold).. I got them a year ago and they were roughly 6 months old. Harriette is full of energy, constantly on the go squeaking etc so I know she's in good health. However I'm a little worried about Harold.. when I got him I noticed he had almost like a protruding bum/balls... as he was young and I just got him I assumed this was normal.. as months have went by, especially recently I've noticed his balls seem to permanently be out.. a few months ago I noticed a dark baldish patch on his hip, but looked online and read this was normal.. now about a month ago, I noticed he has a bald baldish lump on his bottom. The problem is he's a biter so it's very hard to get a good look at it. I've read online that their balls are meant to "pop" back inside when they get cooler in temp. But they seem to just stay out all the time. Has anyone had any similar problems?? Apologies for the poor photos, he spends most his time sleeping so it's hard to get a good shot


----------



## •HamsterOfficial • (Mar 2, 2018)

Yes that's totally normal, it's his testicles and they constantly retract and then expand depending on the weather.

The scent glands are located on the hips. That's why his hips are dark.

The testicles don't have much hair on, unless u have a longhaired hamster but even then there's not much hair.

Unless u notice any illness symptoms it's then nothing to worry about and it's common in male hamsters.


----------



## Len (Apr 4, 2018)

•HamsterOfficial • said:


> Yes that's totally normal, it's his testicles and they constantly retract and then expand depending on the weather.
> 
> The scent glands are located on the hips. That's why his hips are dark.
> 
> ...


Can't tell you how happy I am to hear that. I've been putting off going to the vets as I was scared there was something seriously wrong. Just so I'm fully understanding it though, his testicals will be out/bigger now that we're coming into the summer months?


----------



## •HamsterOfficial • (Mar 2, 2018)

Len said:


> Can't tell you how happy I am to hear that. I've been putting off going to the vets as I was scared there was something seriously wrong. Just so I'm fully understanding it though, his testicals will be out/bigger now that we're coming into the summer months?


In the summer months they do beocme quite large and puffy from what I've noticed from my males. But on very hot days they bring the testicles back in to the stomach to keep them cool. Making them appear smaller.

I'm winter they are usually not as big as they are in summer and are not so puffy either.

Basically every day your hamsters teticles will look different. My hamsters change for the weather which in my country is changing everyday, so everyday my Hamster either has them in or out.


----------

